# Hario Mizudashi



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has anyone had one of these to play with, and if so, any thoughts/

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001VPXEBU


----------



## MangoSand (Jul 25, 2012)

Got a couple of these brewing overnight, have had some palatable brews and some disappointing so far. Longer brew times in colder fridges seems to work but that is conjecture based on a very limited number of brews. Oh, and they seem well made if that's what you actually wanted to know. But then most hario stuff is.


----------

